# Any major disadvantages of Asus Maximus IV gene Z?



## Vamsisd (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello.....Was fixed on a p8p67 pro ...until i came across this Board:Asus Maximus IV gene Z ....Its mATX.....so quite small.......are they any disadvantages regarding that?i know they overclock the 2500k so much....and do i need a water cooler for oc'ing to 4.5-4.8ghZ?pretty impressed with the Bios of this board....and the look of the board too.......


And what is it about pci E 3.0 slots?i din't get it properly....are they no pciE 3.0 slots?
Thank you for your Help.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 28, 2012)

apart from the size, there is not drawback here. And the size is a drawback only if u prefer full ATX boards. Otherwise, a good board.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

only hitch is the distributor ( read after sales RMA support ) - if you can live with that go ahead and grab this - this is a solid mobo you can get.

With good after market air coolers you can easily reach 4.5 Ghz on most of the P67/Z68 mobo and 4.8 Ghz on good mobos but anything beyond that may require water cooling but that depends on the load temps and the cabinet you will use too.

For Air Coolers you can get CM hyper 212 Evo, Noctua NH D14 @ 5.1k and Corsair H60/H80 and H100 are some good water coolers


----------



## Vamsisd (Feb 29, 2012)

yep..i think a good air cooler like you mentioned is enough to take me to 4.5ghZ.....that's enough for it to be stable and longetivity.....Ok Asus' the one!


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

^^ if you want the most VFM Air Cooler then get CM Hyper 212 Evo ( enough for 4.5 Ghz ) and the best performer Air Cooler is  Noctua NH D14  water cooling is also great but comes with slight risk of leakage too and with best Air Coolers like Noctua NH D14 4.8Ghz is possible without any hitch - check the CPU OC thread and see what other members have used


----------



## Vamsisd (Mar 1, 2012)

yea.....considering water cooling .....i may go with a h80 or h 100.....sure...i'lcheck it out....And thanks....Got a Solid Board.....easily overclocks........presently at...4.3 ghz.....with cm hyper 212 evo......


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 1, 2012)

how much did u get it for ? And from where ?


----------



## Vamsisd (Mar 1, 2012)

harryneopotter said:


> how much did u get it for ? And from where ?



U can get it from flipkart......Its sellin at ~~12720  Inr......I bought it from CTC,Parklane,Hyderabad....at ~~11600 Inr........ ..


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2012)

Vamsisd said:


> yea.....considering water cooling .....i may go with a h80 or h 100.....sure...i'lcheck it out....And thanks....Got a Solid Board.....easily overclocks........presently at...4.3 ghz.....with cm hyper 212 evo......



^^ congrats ... With 212 Evo aim for 4.8Ghz and H80 or H100 like with water cooling you can go beyond 5+Ghz easily.

BTW, what cabby do you have ?? H100s radiator is very large so you need to have a spacious cabby for that


----------



## Vamsisd (Mar 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ congrats ... With 212 Evo aim for 4.8Ghz and H80 or H100 like with water cooling you can go beyond 5+Ghz easily.
> 
> BTW, what cabby do you have ?? H100s radiator is very large so you need to have a spacious cabby for that



haha......Using my Previous Acer pc's cabby..Power entra series(if any1 heard abt it)...Mid Tower.....lol.....I knw....it's too smale for every thing to fit......but I'm pretty happy with my present setup...I even left one side of the cabby open for better ventilation ....Only thing left to get is a 7950 hd-Saving funds for that ....I'm waiting for the goddamn kepler to release.......My exams too get over in a month....so water cooling and cabinet and New gpu  ... then.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ and don't forget to get a decent PSU too


----------



## Vamsisd (Mar 3, 2012)

yup...,already decided ....seasonic s1211 620W bronze 80+ or corsair gs700 .....most probably seasonic.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ nice choice


----------

